# Has anyone tried this? | 2 men enter, 1 man leaves!



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

The topic would have tipped of any fan right away.

Anyone here done it before? Would be awesome for some GTA'ers to enjoy the experience with.









 - girl on girl 

List of the fights over it's 10+ yr history. 
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...62094l0l183703l8l8l0l3l3l0l297l1078l0.2.3l5l0

This is the original reference of the event from Mad Max 3 : Beyond Thunderdome.






EDIT: Mad Max rocks. If you've not seen it before watch it.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone here been to burning man before?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweeet... Alice in Wonderland in the ring against another girl.






Oh yes, GnR 'Sweet Child of Mine' is playing in the background. 

BTW they're not really killing each other in the dome.  They are using foam bats anyways. Raaaawwrr!!!

Owww best fight of 2011





OMG...di not know that kids were allowed in the Thunderdome. Princess vs some other kid. 2 kids just nerfing it out.  So cute. ^^;


----------

